# 1/5/13 hunt



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

got a late start this mornin,hit the woods(a 60 acre lot south facing hillside)
at about 9:45. as we are loading the quad 6 or 7 deer run on 2 our hillsidei tell the wife this is going 2 be good,,,,,your up,,,,,so as were heading up i see deer bedded down about 75yrds away from the trail.we get 2 the top an park the 4x4 an start our sneek up on them from above with the wind in our faces we snuck down a good 100yrds till we were about 75 yrds from the main group bedded down i think there was at least 4 bedded that we could see.i bino them all looking 4 a small buck but they were all doe.i pick out what i think is the biggest of the 4 and tell the wife its the one right in the middle looking right at us thats the deer you are going 2 kill so she sets up and gets ready 4 the shot.i move over about 6ft so i can see threw the smoke i knew was coming.when i moved,she got up, i told the wife right on the white spot in the middle of the throat.the deer starts walking right at us.i say when she hits the little clearing she at 50yrds aim right at the bottom of the white spot///////////////bang smoke clears an there she is down 4 the count.thats her 2nd deer with a muzzleloader,her cva wolf shooting .45cal 240gr exp pistol bullet pushed by 90grs 777 powder is one nice shooting gun.
twister's

ps i never took my gun out of the case lol(still loaded from gun season)
an yes the cap was removed lol


----------



## bankfish (Sep 3, 2012)

Congratulations to your wife, sir!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Very Nice... Congratulations.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

WTG, I wish I could get my wife to go.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

very nice!! congrat's....wish my wife hunted


----------

